# Lapel Pins



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I've never worn one, but I'm thinking about it for my blazer...actually it's on order.

Would be interested to hear if and what others are wearing.

* for those curious;
javascript: showCloseup();

*fresh out of "I heart misterman", don't bother asking. But I must say the salesman got a laugh when_ I_ did.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a pin w/ crossed American & German flags I've worn to German Society club events for years. Maybe I should order misterman's TRAD pin?

Brian


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I wear the lapel pin for my professional business fraternity when attending their functions. My social fraternity's lapel pin costs 400+ dollars, so I need them to give me a huge scholarship in order to afford it. Also have a rifle lapel pin and a marksman lapel pin from NRA. They get no wear. Last, I have a laepl pin for national society of collegiate scholars, never wear it either. 

I prefer the look of a blazer without a lapel pin.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Untilted said:


> My social fraternity's lapel pin costs 400+ dollars...


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

I often wear a small millitary decoration. it has no meaning to pretty much anybody but myself, but I like it.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

AlanC said:


>


Which is why giving it to your girlfriend was/is such a big deal.


----------



## Plainsman (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a small, less than a dime, size version of the interlocking Auburn logo in gold. I wear it to a lot of university functions, meetings, etc. It always gets noticed. Always seems to be in good taste. I think they are a great accessory, but I tend to wear them more with suits than on a blazer.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Maybe Misterman could redesign some pins that say:

FU
IM
TR-
AD

or 

FU
IM
FO
GY

Those might interest me.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

globetrotter said:


> I often wear a small millitary decoration. it has no meaning to pretty much anybody but myself, but I like it.


Globetrotter, Gotta ask - Which one?

Scott


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> I've never worn one, but I'm thinking about it for my blazer...actually it's on order.
> 
> Would be interested to hear if and what others are wearing.
> 
> ...


I have occasionally worn one with my alma mater's seal on it.

By the way--is that picture how your pin really appears? If so, it seems a bit disrespectful to show a backwards, black-and-white American flag. No matter what one's opinion of the most prominent American-flag-pin wearer today.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> I have occasionally worn one with my alma mater's seal on it.
> 
> By the way--is that picture how your pin really appears? If so, it seems a bit disrespectful to show a backwards, black-and-white American flag. No matter what one's opinion of the most prominent American-flag-pin wearer today.


It is supposed to be a take on this patch worn by many soldiers on their right arm


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

tripreed said:


> It is supposed to be a take on this patch worn by many soldiers on their right arm


Source: https://www.usflag.org/flagpatch.html



> *Why is the Flag patch "backwards" on Military uniforms?*
> 
> Following is a quote from the  Department of Defense website...
> 
> ...


I'd be a little uncomfortable wearing a backwards flag as a lapel pin, though.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I wear occasionally society/military rosette pins.


----------



## Valhson (Mar 26, 2007)

mostly a fleur-de-lis in silver but sometimes I put on the "wee badge" a buddy in the RAF gave me that is the Scotish flag and American flag


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

I frequently wear a lapel pin qua boutonniere; an Egyptian revival/Art Deco papyrus flower in gold with an amethyst cabochon. It sparkles up the lapel, doesn't wilt and generates lots of conversation.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Squadron A said:


> I wear occasionally society/military rosette pins.


Other than the rare bouttenaire, occasionally a club rosette, but only at the club itself.


----------



## summej2 (Dec 19, 2005)

I tend to only wear society pins at events with other members of the same...otherwise I leave them out.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

Alumni pin only. I'd like to give it up completely and go for the university seal blazer buttons...maybe someday.


----------



## 18677 (Jan 4, 2006)

*.*

This is the only one I wear:


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*The one I am ...*

wearing today is a Russian military thing - it was given to me for my wedding by military friends, with a permit to wear it. It is very small and looks like a red flower - with an old-fashioned granade in the centre.

Yesterday, I wore a small NYPD shield, which was given to me by my father, he in turn acquired it at Police Plaza, from cops who combat copyright infringers as a present to Russians visiting them.

Most of the time I wear my law school badge, I also bought a RL Rugby badge - "Game to the last man"

Andrey


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

I have been wearing, constantly, an American flag lapel pin to honor the service of my son in the US Marine Corps. I actually lost it about three weeks ago and have been quite sick about it. I ran a lost and found ad in our local newspaper and one of the reporters saw the ad and decided to do a story on the pin. The story was on the first page of the local section and ran two pages long so I was hopeful my pin would be returned to me. Sadly, neither the ad or story has helped in getting my pin returned to me.

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/
14K White Gold with Diamonds, Rubies, and Sapphires - 2" x 2.5"​


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

rip said:


> I frequently wear a lapel pin qua boutonniere; an Egyptian revival/Art Deco papyrus flower in gold with an amethyst cabochon. It sparkles up the lapel, doesn't wilt and generates lots of conversation.


Great pin. May I ask, where did it come from?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I used to wear this one some, and may bring it back out again:










I received it in honor of an academic fellowship program I participated in as an undergraduate. It's nice and understated.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

We could bring back the old Chipp tie in pin format: IITYWTMWYBMAD?


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

Naval Gent said:


> Globetrotter, Gotta ask - Which one?
> 
> Scott


I served with the IDF - it is sort of a combat infantry pin - a pin that one recieves, from one's unit, when one has seen combat.. in my case a recon unit attached to an airborn unit. like I said, the type of thing that isn't likely to be recongnized for what it is.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

anglophile23 said:


> Great pin. May I ask, where did it come from?[/QUOTESome flea market, some place, somewhere in time (which is by way of saying, I really don't remember, except that it would probably have been a fleamarket. I've had the pin for 30 odd years)


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

In tweed lapel buttonhole: A trout or salmon fly. Fox head or leaping fishy cufflink, or some other critter cufflink.


----------

